# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة bq_Aquaris5_HD_V2.0.0 (Android 4.4.2)

## mohamed73

bq_Aquaris5_HD_V2.0.0 (Android 4.4.2)      
SP_Flash_Tool_Windows_v5.1516.00
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
bq_Aquaris5_HD_V2.0.0 (Android 4.4.2) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

